# So scared!!



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucy is not doing so well!!! She had her chemo session on Saturday and seemed to have no adverse effects to it.

But since yesterday she is really lethargic. This morning she got up and came down stairs. I took her out for her morning pee and then got her breakfast ready... she just lay down and wasnt interested in it. I softened her food and put some wet food in. I fed her by hand and she ate nearly all of it.

I then took her out for her business and she did her business fine. Came home and she just lay down again.

She is upstairs sleeping now with my daughter as I have to go to work soon.

I am scared!! i think this is the beginning of the end.!! But she is not panting or in any pain. Her tummy is a little distended, but she has not been doing the same amount of poo as usual, but still doing it with no straining or anything.

I dont want to go to work, I want to stay here with her... but I CANT!!

Perhaps its just the effects of the chemo and she is just tired.... I am praying that she bounces back again.

Please keep us in your thoughts and your prayers.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for Lucy. She may just be lethargic from the delayed chemo effects. They can call you at work if she worsens right?
Hang in there. This is a one moment at a time deal. I have been there. Sending you lots of strength and love.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wishing you both strength and thinking of you, maybe the chemo is just knocking her for six and she will settle back to being a bit more like her again in a few days?


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Fingers crossed that the lethargy are just from the chemo. Lucy will be in our thoughts in the coming days.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Lucy and your family will be in our thoughts and we are sending our strength from Georgia to you.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Keeping Lucy in our thoughts!!!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Tracy, I'm so sorry to read this. Lucy and you are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope it's just post-chemo lethargy.

The distended belly worries me--it could be nothing or it might mean she is having a bleeding episode, which happens with hemangiosarcoma patients. Is there any possibility you can get her to a vet for an exam and blood work (to check hct and anemia)? If it is bleeding episode, there is a Chinese herb called Yunan Paiyao that many vets recommend to stop it--it was used to stop war injuries during the Vietnam war by the Viet Cong. You can buy it online. I don't know if it's available in Health Food Stores.

Prayers are with you, including prayers of strength.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with you and Lucy....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Andrea*

TRACY
Oh No, I am so sorry to hear about Lucy.
Praying hard!!


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

Sending you, your family and Lucy strength! Hang in there!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh I pray that it is just a side effect of the chemo. Keeping Lucy in my prayers.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I know in humans that sometimes the side effects of chemo hit two days after the treatment. I will keep you and Lucy in my thoughts.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, I hate to read this! I pray that it's just from the chemo. How many treatments has she had up to this point? Any other side effects that she's showing or has shown?

Puleeze give her a big hug and wet smooch from me and Coley. I know that feeling of not wanting to leave them. it's so hard, isn't it? Please know that we are with you and Lucy on this journey. It helps to know you're not alone.

Bless yours and her hearts.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy*

I contacted Tracy on Facebook and she said she is still at work, but her daughter is home with Lucy.
Tara Andrews | Facebook
Praying Hard for Lucy!!


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Lots of prayers and good thoughts for Lucy.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Holding you and your Lucy in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Rigg Z (Jan 3, 2010)

All the hands and paws are folded in prayer for you and Lucy at our home. Be strong and have faith.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I so hope your darling girl is okay and gets back to her exuberant self.
Many, many prayers for all of you.


----------



## joysgirls (Oct 16, 2010)

Sending you and Lucy lots of love , hugs , positive thoughts and prayers. Just take one hour at a time . It could just be the cumulative effect of the chemo that's hitting her and her body needs to adjust. Try to think positive thoughts and just give her lots of love A big hug to you!XO


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just checking in and praying Lucy is doing better today.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy posted this on Facebook*

Login | Facebook


Tracy posted this on Facebook

.. I am home now.. and when I got home Lucy was up and dancing around waiting for her lunch!! I'll tell you... it is such a rollercoaster!!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Karen519 said:


> Login | Facebook
> 
> 
> Tracy posted this on Facebook
> ...


Fantastic.:


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

So glad Lucy seems to be feeling better. We will keep you both in our prayers.

I know Tasha would feel tired about a week after chemo.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Karen, thanks for the the update. So happy to hear that Lucy is feeling better!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Whew! What a relief!


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you Karen for keeping everyone updated... its really appreciated.

I know! I know! When I got home from work yesterday I was really expecting Lucy to be lying on the floor just sleeping! But.... when she saw me .. she got up and was wagging her tail, and telling me it was lunch time!

This morning she is awake and alert and has eaten her breakfast ( I know now it was the Z/d she doesnt like) she has been out to do her toilet.

Her eyes are back to normal again.

Lucy also had a lump on her nose and after her last chemo session I noticed it had gotten smaller.... now... it is practically gone!!

I am soooooooooooo happy that Lucy is back.

But I know... everyday is a rollercoaster... and I wish I would get stuck at the top.

I also know it is all the love and the prayers from all you lovely people on GRF... please keep them coming.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

So glad to hear Lucy is better =) Lets keep it goin! Sending you more prayers! Keep fighting Lucy!


----------



## The Trio (Apr 24, 2010)

Send you good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## kathi127 (Sep 17, 2009)

I'm so glad Lucy is feeling much better! Thoughts and prayers continue for both of you! Big hugs!


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I hope Lucy continues to do well, so glad she bounced back for you so quickly and has her appetite.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So glad for you that Lucy is better.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Hi Tracy,

I am so relieved! I'm glad she is back!

Here is a Wiki link to Yunan Paiyao (also Baiyao): Yunnan Baiyao - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Here is an article by the well respected Colorado State University veterinary school:
http://csuvets.colostate.edu/pain/Articlespdf/YunnanPaiyao111206.pdf

This is something hemangiosarcoma owners use to stop internal bleeds. Our holistic acupuncture vet gave me some when Barkley was diagnosed--you can buy it online. We used it at the very end--wish we used it earlier in retrospect because it worked! Hemangio dogs can have small internal bleeds (check the gums for paleness) and this might be a good weapon to have in the arsenal for these episodes.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Dallas Gold.. thanks for the links....

I cant find it on Japan sites.. so I will have to order it from amazon .com. But I dont know how much to get or whether to get capsules or powder.

What do you recommend?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

The ones our vet provided were in pill packs that included one emergency pill to use for immediate relief. I'd be afraid to use the powder for fear I'd over or underdose. The pills weren't very big at all.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Ok, thank you... I ordered the capsules from amazon today... i hope they dont take long to get here from the US


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm so glad Lucy is doing well and also hope you "get stuck at the top".
Big hugs and many prayers for you all.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy*

Tracy

So happy that Lucy is doing well. Prayers continue!


----------

